# Happy Valentines Day!



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Valentines Day from Jonas and Lacy to you! <3


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

They are too cute, love the pic. Happy Valentine's day


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww, what a great picture! So cute.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love this picture!! Did I see it on Facebook?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably! I shared this pic with a couple GSD fan pages and its sorta gone viral


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome picture!!


----------

